# Rugby



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Chi ha visto Galles Vs Italia?









						VIDEO. Italia, spettacolo e lacrime nel finale contro Galles - Sky Sport
					

Guarda Meta e calcio finale, l'Italia vince in lacrime in Galles su Sky Video - Sky Sport




					video.sky.it


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2022)

Io avrei tanto voluto 

Avevo un impegno e mi son pure dimenticata di registrarla 

Dato il risultato, forse dovrei farlo più spesso


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io avrei tanto voluto
> 
> Avevo un impegno e mi son pure dimenticata di registrarla
> 
> Dato il risultato, forse dovrei farlo più spesso


Hai visto il video??????


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2022)

non ho visto, ma sono contento


----------



## Nono (21 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho visto, ma sono contento


Se guardi i 2 minuti di video è emozionante. 

Alla fine il giocatore del Galles che hai vinto la medaglia di man of the match, l'ha offerta a Capuozzo ....'questa te la meriti tu!"

Roba da rugby   .....


----------

